# Is my betta sick or just fat?



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

I have had my betta for a year now and he's grown bigger. He has developed a "hump" behind his head, before his fin. Is this because he's just growing old, or could he have a tumor, or is it fat? The rest of his body looks normal.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Do you have a picture? Also is the bump the same color as the fish or no?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

The hump is the color of my fish. After doing more web research, I think he has dropsy. But he isn't "pine coning." The hump makes him look like he's bloated, but it's been a gradual bloating, not anything sudden. It's just that it's been more of a bloating on his back than on his belly. He still eats a lot, makes bubbles, and is active though, so I didn't think he was sick. I will try to get a photo.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

He may not have dropsy. A pic would help us better understand. He may just be a pig. Its easy to overfeed bettas. Their stomachs are about the size of their eyeball.


----------

